# GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?



## Der Jigger (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,#h 

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der folgenden Geräte gemacht:

Garmin GPSMAP 276c
oder 
Garmin Quest II ?

Ich glaube ich suche jetzt wirklich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und daher wollte mich vorher über einige mir bisher bekannte Geräte informieren. Wenn jemand von Euch interessante Alternativen hierzu hat wäre ich natürlich auch hierfür äußerst dankbar.

Nun zu meinen Fragen. Das Gerät das ich suche sollte sowohl im Auto, auf dem Wasser und dem Motorrad oder auf dem Fahrrad einsetzbar sein. Da ein solches Gerät Wasserdicht und Vibrationsunempfindlich sein muss schließe ich den Einsatz von einer PDA-Notlösung kategorisch ab. Ich denke das die beiden oben genannten Garmin Geräte meinen Anforderungen gewachsen sind, jedoch habe ich angesichtes der Investitionssumme für: GPS-Gerät, KFZ Kit, Motorradhalterung, Speicherkarten, Kartenmaterial (Straße + See!) und und und ........ so meine Bedenken. Von Daher würde es mich mal interessieren, ob der eine oder andere unter Euch vielleicht damit schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder auch andere interessante Vorschläge zu diesem Thema geben kann. Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar. 

Den Quest II finde ich z.B. schon gar nicht so schlecht, habe aber große Bedenken was die Lesbarkeit des Displays angeht. Ich habe mir das Gerät im Laden schon einmal angesehen. Leider waren nur die Straßendaten installiert, aber aufgrund des relativ kleinen Displays waren schon diese nicht besonders gut lesbar und wenn man für dieses Seekartenmaterial schon so tief in die Tasche greifen muss, dann sollte man die Karte auf dem Display wenigstens auch vernünftig lesen können. Das GPSMAP 276c hat hingegen ein größeres Display, aber dafür sind auf dem Gerät noch nicht die kompletten Feindaten zur Straßennavigation für Westeuropa drauf und außerdem müssen in dem Gerät zusätzliche Daten auf die teueren Garmin-Speicherkarten geschrieben werden. Auch der interne Speicher des 276c ist wesentlich kleiner als der des neuen Quest II. 


So, ich glaube das wars erstmal im großen und ganzen. Wenn jemand von Euch interessante Infos oder Erfahrungsberichte hierzu hat, wäre ich
sehr sehr sehr dankbar. 

Petri 
Der Jigger


----------



## FischDose (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

Hallo Der jigger

Da du die Sachen auch auf der Motorrad nutzen willst, würde ich mal bei Touratech nachschauen. Die haben Halterungen für verscheidene GPS-Geräte.
Für das GPS ist der Anbau am Motorrad wegen der Vibrationen wohl der wostcase. Bei Touratech ist nix billig aber danach hast du ja nicht gefragt 
Ich werde mal keinen Link setzen aber ich denke du wirst sie finden. Andernfall ne PN an mich.

Viele Grüsse vom Rande Berlins an den Rand Berlins

Rolf


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

servus,

ich habe mir letztes jahr das Garmin GPSMAP 276c mit auto kit usw gekauft.
ich würde es mir sofort wieder kaufen.#6 einfach super das teil und einfach in der bedienung.|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

Servus,
ich arbeite beruflich mit dem Garmin GPS MAP 76C - kann ich bedingungslos empfehlen! Ist eindeutig das Genaueste unter den Handgeräten! #6


----------



## Der Jigger (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure ersten Antworten. Ich werde mir die Geräte wohl noch mal im Laden anschauen, aber ich denke, dass das Display des Quest II für eine vernünftige Darstellung der teuren Kartendaten einfach eine Nummer zu klein ist. Ärgerlich bei diesen GPS Geräten ist einfach nur die Tatsache das mann sich alles extra kaufen und auch bezahlen muss.

Für weitere Infos (evtl. auch Alternativgeräte) wäre ich dankbar.

Petri|wavey: 
Der Jigger


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

@Jigger,
schau dir doch mal das Lowrance iFinder Pro an, das ist ein super Teil und kannste mit sämtlichen Karten auch als Kartenplotter nutzen. Für 169Euro supergünstig.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

Das I-Finder kannste genauso wie das E-Trax bezüglich Genauigkeit inne Tonne kloppen... sorry! #t


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

@FoolishFarmer,
des weiss ich ned so genau.Hab mich nur an den Daten und Empfehlungen einiger anderer orientiert. Darum wollt ich es auch kaufen.
Aber wenn das so ist, muss ichs mir nochmal überlegen.
Was kostet denn das GPS Map 76c? Ist das vom Verbrauch her gut? Hab schon verschiedene Kritiken bezüglich der Akkulaufzeit gehört und gelesen.

Grussund Petri Heil
Kleinfischfänger


----------



## AndreL (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

@Der Jigger
Hi,
vorweg, für den Einsatzbereich den du angesprochen hast sind sämtliche als Tip genannte Hand GPS'r wie etwa das GpsMap 76c völlig ungeeignet. Zum Quest 2, laß es, es gibt doch erhebliche Probleme mit dem Quest 2, lies dir mal diesen tread durch:
http://www.naviboard.de/index.php?showtopic=13038
Den 276c hingegen kann ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

Hallo,
ich brauch des Gerät wirklich nur zur Orientierung und zum Wiederfinden unserer Route oder des Quartieres bei plötzlichem Schlechtwettereinbruch.
Den Plotter hab ich beim Echolot mit drin.

Also brauch ich persönlich nur ein günstiges Gerät, das auch einigermassen genau arbeitet und wirklich nicht allzu teuer ist.

Ich hätte mir halt das iFinder Pro gekauft, weil es die Option für einen späteren Einsatz als Plotter hat und nicht zu teuer ist.

Da ich aber von GPS-Geräten so viel Ahnung habe, wie ein Schachspieler vom Angeln, muss ich mir so viele Infos, wie möglich einholen, um keinen Fehlkauf zu machen.


----------



## AndreL (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*



			
				Kleinfischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @FoolishFarmer,
> des weiss ich ned so genau.Hab mich nur an den Daten und Empfehlungen einiger anderer orientiert. Darum wollt ich es auch kaufen.
> Aber wenn das so ist, muss ichs mir nochmal überlegen.
> Was kostet denn das GPS Map 76c? Ist das vom Verbrauch her gut? Hab schon verschiedene Kritiken bezüglich der Akkulaufzeit gehört und gelesen.
> ...



Hi, das GPSmap 76c ist erstmal eine ganz andere Kategorie als das Lowrance  auch vom Preis her. Ich habe das GPSmap 76cs und das ist ein absolutes TOP Gerät, nicht umsonst WAR es das Spitzenmodell der Handheld GPS Reihe von Garmin. Von wegen der Batterielaufzeit, wenn du die Beleuchtung nicht auf voll AK stellst, was auch überhaupt nicht notwendig ist hält das Gerät locker 15-20 Stunden durch. Das ist eigendlich immer genug. Allerdengs würde ich mir kein GPSmap 76c/s mehr kaufen, weil ein Nachfolger mit Sirf3 Empfänger und auswechselbarer Speicherkarte auf dem Markt ist (offizielle einführung in DE müßte in den nächsten Wochen erfolgen). Das währe das GPSmap 76cx.

Das 76c kostet zurzeit etwa 500


----------



## Klausi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

Seit dem letzte Jahr nutze Kunden von uns das Garmin GPSMAP 276c, und die sind voll begeistert. Du kannst das Gerät auf Wasser und auch im Fahrzeug benutzen, sehr gut. Der Preis ist natürlich sehr hoch, aber wer schön sein will muß eben leiden.


----------



## Der Jigger (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: GPSMAP 276c oder Quest II oder doch was anderes?*

@ AndreL

Danke für deine Tipps. #6 Den thread über den Quest 2 fand ich äußerst interessant. Davon werde ich jetzt wohl auch lieber die Finger lassen. Erstaunlich finde ich es, dass egal wo ich hingegangen bin die einem den Quest 2 aufquatschen wollen. In einem Media Markt oder so hätte ich das vielleicht noch nachvollziehen können, aber in einem Fachhandel, wo ausschließlich GPS Geräte vertrieben werden häte ich auf jeden Fall eine bessere Beratung erwartet. |evil:

Jetzt wird es (wenn ich das Geld endlich zusammen habe) wohl doch ein 276c werden, irgendwann hoffentlich. :k 

Wenn ihr noch mehr Erfahrungsberichte oder Tipps habt bin ich natürlich nach wie vor sehr dankbar.

Der Jigger

#h


----------

